# 93 240sx Electrical?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Have a headlamp that sometimes works and sometimes no.
Sometimes hit a bump in the road and it comes on. Sometime
last week it went off and has yet to come back. Put in new
headlamp and it did not work. Checked the fuses and everything
seems ok. Wiggled the wires and no luck. It sounds like some
kind of electrical short but I don't know. (not much experience with electricity) If anyone has ideas please send my way.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

check inside the for lose relay's and stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

You are probably experiencing a DEAD SHORT, this is where the light wiring has been exposed and is coming in contact with the chassis itself. The wiring runs along the right side of the bumper and along the fender. Make sure you haven't love tapped another car and caused this. Also check to see if battery hasn't melted or severed a wire, this is common place as well.

-Jarret


----------

